# CNN Reporter Just Got OWNED!!!



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

http://www.cnn.com/video/#/video/us/200 ... k.ak47.cnn

I would buy a vehicle from this guy!!!


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I would consider driving to Missouri to buy my nest pickup if he sells Duramax trucks.  
I do wish he had answered her question about God, Guns, Guts, and American trucks. She made it sound like the combination meant something, but it's not a combination. This nation is great because they set their constitution up with laws mostly from the Bible and Christian belief. We conquered the wilderness with guns, we defended out freedom from British Tyranny with guns, we freed the slaves with guns, and we defeated Hitler mostly with guns. The guts, well, it takes guts to do what our soldiers do every day.


----------



## bretts (Feb 24, 2004)

Plainsman said:


> I would consider driving to Missouri to buy my nest pickup if he sells Duramax trucks.
> I do wish he had answered her question about God, Guns, Guts, and American trucks. She made it sound like the combination meant something, but it's not a combination. This nation is great because they set their constitution up with laws mostly from the Bible and Christian belief. We conquered the wilderness with guns, we defended out freedom from British Tyranny with guns, we freed the slaves with guns, and we defeated Hitler mostly with guns. The guts, well, it takes guts to do what our soldiers do every day.


--My favorite part is when she says, well when you include god & guns together...some people might get upset. Are you kidding me? Some people might get upset, WHO CARES.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

What I think CNN was trying to do is get a guy on the program and make him look stupid. He was very well spoken and did not fly off the handle. He carried himself very well.

Also that just shows how bad reporting is.....they are trying to get a rise out of people to make them look stupid. Look at most of the shows on all of the news media's. They get arguments going. That is it. Sometimes facts are involved. But they push the buttons and then cut the people off. They don't let the other side give points and then counter point them in a debate style. They start a combative conversation and keep cutting the other people off.

Sorry to go off an a rant but media today just makes my blood boil.


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

Another solid American, hope he sells out of vehicles.


----------



## goodkarmarising (Feb 8, 2008)

x


----------



## omegax (Oct 25, 2006)

Plainsman said:


> This nation is great because they set their constitution up with laws mostly from the Bible and Christian belief.


It's mostly based on the work of John Locke.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

omegax said:


> Plainsman said:
> 
> 
> > This nation is great because they set their constitution up with laws mostly from the Bible and Christian belief.
> ...


Really, and what influenced him?


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

Plainsman said:


> omegax said:
> 
> 
> > Plainsman said:
> ...


some people just can't come to grips that religion was a major influence.


----------



## omegax (Oct 25, 2006)

Plainsman said:


> Really, and what influenced him?


Mostly Aristotle.

Locke's philosophy was that religion's role was to persuade an individual's conscience, and that the right to a person's own conscience was a "natural right", in which government must not interfere. He was the guy who came up with the separation of church and state.

Besides, arguing about his influences is just semantics. Even if religion did play a major role in Locke's philosophy, they didn't crack open a bible to come up with the separation of powers.


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

omegax said:


> Plainsman said:
> 
> 
> > Really, and what influenced him?
> ...


True, but Christian philosophy weighed heavily on the minds of those who framed our constitution. And our politicians still swear an oath to God to uphold the constitution. And they still break out the Bible to take that oath.

huntin1


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> He was the guy who came up with the separation of church and state


There you go. Your giving credit where credit is not due.

From Wickipedia:


> The modern concept often credited to the writings of English philosopher John Locke, the phrase separation of church and state is generally traced to the letter written by Thomas Jefferson in 1802 to the Danbury Baptists, in which he referred to the First Amendment to the United States Constitution as creating a "wall of separation"


The idea was to protect church from state, and not state from church. Today ultraliberals try to turn it around. I guess there are to many things in the Bible that speak against their perversions, and they don't like that.


----------



## omegax (Oct 25, 2006)

The _phrase_ "separation of church and state" is credited to Jefferson. The concept is still Locke's. Locke wrote his "Letter Concerning Toleration" in 1689.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> The modern concept


I think the modern concept is to give credit to anyone but a Christian. The little Johny that we told jokes about in the 1960's is now 40 years old, and he doesn't want anyone or anything to tell him it's not right to make little six year old Bobby grab his ankles. Therefore any credit to things like the Bible must be rewritten. See: http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/forums/vie ... hp?t=72034



> In Orwell's book, the Party constantly rewrites history and rewrites the language to restrict the true meaning of words and the ideas behind them. They eliminate words to reduce vocabulary and thereby reduce uncontrolled thoughts. Doublespeak makes people believe what they would otherwise know to be false, and is encapsulated by the phrase: "War is Peace; Freedom is Slavery; Ignorance is Strength."


If we had all thought from the past thousand or two thousand years on written record and gave credit to those people, no one today would be given credit for original thought. John Locke may have written concepts that Jefferson built upon, but since he died in 1704 I doubt he had much direct impact on separation of church and state which by the way is not in the constitution. Today liberals cite it as if it was in the constitution, but they reverse the intent Jefferson had.


----------



## Dak (Feb 28, 2005)

Plainsman,

You may enjoy reading the book "John Adams" by David McCullough.

:beer:


----------

